# Uploading photos



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

Could some very decent guy or girl explain how to upload & attach photos to a post please. Have some of my new car and haven't got the foggiest on how to attach them to a new post for all to see.

Thanking you in anticipation. :-*


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Sign up with..http://photobucket.com/ its free. Upload pics from your PC using "browse" Once uploaded. Copy the "IMG" code (lowest one under your photo) & paste into your post..
H.


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

Harold,

Appreciate that & thanks.


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Does this work with Apple Macs as well, or have you any solutions



Hoggy said:


> Hi, Sign up with..http://photobucket.com/ its free. Upload pics from your PC using "browse" Once uploaded. Copy the "IMG" code (lowest one under your photo) & paste into your post..
> H.


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

*More details here*


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi,  
Yes use the Upload attachment tab which is just below the box where you type your message into. You can browse your hard drive and upload. I have just found it and is much easier to use than the other way.  
Wendy


London said:


> *More details here*


----------

